# IMAP unter Linux



## stephsto (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen IMAP Server unter Linux einrichten. Als Client möchte ich Outlook verwenden. Mein Server hat Linux 8.1 Prof als OS. Der Server soll dann mehrere POP3 Accounts abrufen. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Die HowTo's im Internet habe ich zwar befolgt und auch verstanden aber leider waren sie erfolglos.

gruß stephsto


----------



## JohannesR (13. Dezember 2004)

Vieleicht sagst du uns einfach, woran du an den Howtos, die du schon kennst, gescheitert bist. Dann koennen wir dir bestimmt helfen. Aber wir werden dir kein neues Howto schreiben!


----------



## Taubenschreck (14. Dezember 2004)

Du solltest vielleicht mal sagen, welche Distribution du hast. Linux 8.1 Prof gibt's nämlich nicht.


----------



## JohannesR (14. Dezember 2004)

Stimmt schon... Interessant, dass der unbedarfte Windowsler nicht sagt, er haette kernel32.dll Versionsnummer 0.3.19.21.55.9.a-pre.0.7-alpha-unstable.  Aber gut, Distributionen gibt es unter Windows nicht, ich glaube, er mein SuSE!


----------



## stephsto (14. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, dass ich die Liste an Distributionen nicht so herunterleiern kann wie du. Aber du hast ja recht ich meinte natürlich SuSE Linux 8.1 Server Edition. Welchen Kernel kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Aber das müsste ja in deiner Liste im Kopf gespeichert sein. Das Problem, dass ich hatte war schlicht und einfach, dass wenn ich meinen IMAP am Laufen hatte und versucht habe mit Outlook eine  verbindung herzustellen dieses gar nicht gemerkt hat das es da einen IMAP gibt.


----------



## Taubenschreck (14. Dezember 2004)

Geh mal ins Yast und dann aus Software installieren und löschen (oder so ähnlich) da gibst du dann einfach bei der Suche IMAP ein. Wenn du glück hast is was dabei. Vielleicht is es auch schon installiert, in dem Fall gehst du einfach weiter entweder in den Runleveleditor und suchst da nach IMAP oder du suchst was (auch im Yast), das irgendwas mit Internetdienste oder so heißt. Ich glaub ini Klammern steht irgendwas mit init oder so dahinter. Da suchst du dann auch einfach nach IMAP. Wenn du ihn dann da "aktiviert" hast versuchst du's einfach nochmal, ob's geht. Wenn nicht dann solltest du mal die Einstellungen von dem Teil, normalerweise unter /etc zu finden überprüfen.


----------

